# Webcam driver cd didnt work. Can i still get it working?



## brentmurphy (Mar 28, 2010)

Alright so i just bought a new webcam, obviously, and it came with a minature cd to uplod all the required files however it did not work in the least. im not entirely sure what to do i already threw out the box and my knowledge of the webcam is 'CHATEAU' written on the front. the best luck i had was a french website refering to a chateau pc-3000 but i couldnt find a driver. let me know if you have any tips


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!!!

Do you have a camera? Take a picture of it and post it?

Also, look on the webcam itself, see if there is anything on it. FCC ID, model number, etc.

Check out the driver CD... check to see if any of the INF files have an identifying device listed in it.

Also, if you already have it plugged into your system, check the DEVICE MANAGER, any devices with an !, ?, or red X in there?

If so, right click on the device select PROPERTIES, DETAILS TAB, in the drop down, switch to HARDWARE IDs, and post the information in that section on here.

Thanks!


----------



## brentmurphy (Mar 28, 2010)

On the front of the webcam it says 'CHATEAU' but i was unable to find anything on the internet with that brandname, besides some french website.. so that did not help. and i did that hardware ids thing and it ended up giving me a driver for a 'vimicro(ZC0301PL)' camera. so i'm not sure. but here's the first hardware id
USB\Vid_0ac8&Pid_301b&Rev_0100


and here's the second
USB\Vid_0ac8&Pid_301b

The CD says pretty much nothing on it that is of use. When i put it into the computer it was read as a blank disc.
also no i do not have a camera to send you a picture, however here's a brief description:
the camera portion is silver with three lights on either side of the lens itself, the silver camera head is held by a plastic stand, which the head can nod upward and downward. CHATEAU is written on the plastic stand.


----------



## brentmurphy (Mar 28, 2010)

ps i downloaded that other driver just to give it a try, and it seemed as thought it was going to work but then when i tried to use the camera it was just a dark screen


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

A picture of this webcam may help us.

The ID USB\Vid_0ac8&Pid_301b is related to either a Vimicro or a A4tech webcam.
Both us the same ID so this may narrow it down.
Does this webcam have a built in mic?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here for driver: VIMICRO USB PC Camera 301PLH 4.3.311.10
http://www.soft32.com/download_180757.html

Directions for installing cam:

Note: Make sure computer is not connected to the internet.

1. Unplug camera to computer (usb plug)
2. Go into control panel and uninstall software.
3. Restart computer
4. Make sure folder is gone from "program files folder in C: Drive"
5. Disable antivirus and antispyware protection
6. Install driver and software
7. Connect usb device when installation instructs you to
8. After completion of driver and software, Restart Computer
9. Renable your protection.
10. Your done


----------



## brentmurphy (Mar 28, 2010)

i gave up entirely on this webcam, and bought a logitech quick cam messenenger web cam. everything had seemed to be fine with it until i tried to use it on msn. i did some troubleshooting and one of the options was updating the driver, and apparently i have the newest possible driver for the webcam already. so i'm not sure what to do.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Please post the complete system specs of your computer

What issue did you have with MSN?

Do you have any other issues with either the webcam or the computer?

Bill


----------



## brentmurphy (Mar 28, 2010)

the issue with msn is that my webcam says its connected but its just a black screen.

im running windows xp - 32 bit(im pretty sure). i'm not sure what else you want to know haha sorry im not very good with computers. and its service pack 3. i havent had a chance to use the webcam on skype however it works on some internet sites and i can take pictures with it. as for now i dont have any other questions but im sure i will in the near future


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It may be just a setting issue with MSN, but I am not sure.

It is funny that it works on other sites, but gives you an issue with MSN.

Bill


----------

